# New Code: Easy Entry/Exit Steering Wheel & Driver Seat



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have found new code for steering Wheel. When you stop the car and open the door, normally Steering Wheel is moving up. If you activate following code, the steering Wheel also will move axis length. Also I included easy entry exit driver seat that moves back when you exit.

Easy Entry axis inclination active (normally active):
FRM > EINSTIEGSH_NG_AKTIV

Easy Entry axis length active:
FRM > EINSTIEGSH_LN_AKTIV

SEQUENCE SELECTION:
FRM > PRIO_ACHSEN > 1 OR 2 (some cars doesnt work)

EASY ENTRY SEAT:
SM > EINAUSSTIEGSHILFE > Modus_FA_SLV

all these work on 2010 F10 5.20D


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

erdengurcan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I think, I have found new code for steering Wheel. When you stop the car and open the door, normally Steering Wheel is moving up. If you activate following code, the steering Wheel also will move axis length.
> 
> ...


Great find... I will try in over the weekend...


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It works but it will need some time if the steering wheel is extended. First it move the axis and then the inclination and vice versa.

CU Oliver


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Great


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

Amazing! I think it will be create great sensation.
Because so many people attach the electrical module to use the easy access(easy entry)


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> It works but it will need some time if the steering wheel is extended. First it move the axis and then the inclination and vice versa.
> 
> CU Oliver


Yes, you are right. If depth before then axis, will be great. but I think the sequence may set somewhere in FRM.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> It works but it will need some time if the steering wheel is extended. First it move the axis and then the inclination and vice versa.
> 
> CU Oliver


Ok, I found the code, will try today,

FRM > PRIO_ACHSEN
COMMENT : Kommentar=0: Priorität der Verstellung abh. von Start- zu Zielpos. 
1: Längsverstellung zuerst 
2: Neigungsverstellung zuerst.

GOOGLE TRANSLATE:
0: Priority of adjustment dep. from start to Target position.
1: longitudinal adjustment first
2: Tilt adjustment first.


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

I'll try it now wait please


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

erdengurcan said:


> Ok, I found the code, will try today,
> 
> FRM > PRIO_ACHSEN
> COMMENT : Kommentar=0: Priorität der Verstellung abh. von Start- zu Zielpos.
> ...


I had applied this code on my car!
My car has not 0x02 value in PRIO_ACHSEN
I force the value 0x02.
It is run very nicely.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

KevinKim said:


> I tried this code on my car[F10 LCI]
> I could not find the "0x02" on the drop menu in PRIO_ACHSEN
> I force the 0x02 hex value.
> When I start the car, it is run nicely.
> ...


Could you share the screenshot?


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

erdengurcan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have found new code for steering Wheel. When you stop the car and open the door, normally Steering Wheel is moving up. If you activate following code, the steering Wheel also will move axis length. Also I included easy entry exit driver seat that moves back when you exit.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your sharing


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

My car is 528i LCI 14my
It's run very nicely!!!!!
It's amazing coding!!!!
thank you very much thank you thank you
thank you very much thank you thank you
thank you very much thank you thank you
thank you very much thank you thank you
thank you very much thank you thank you
thank you very much thank you thank you
thank you very much thank you thank you
thank you very much thank you thank you


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

I found one rule!
In order to run nicely, your seat position have to located in front of center.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

KevinKim said:


> My car is 528i LCI 14my
> It's run very nicely!!!!!
> It's amazing coding!!!!
> thank you very much thank you thank you
> ...


This makes much more comfort and brain my bmw


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you know that another function like EASY_ENTRY, EASY_ENTRY_TTB(and so on) is existed at the same module "SM".
Although I already transmitted their comments, I don't know what effects will be occur by these function codes.
Did you already code these functions?


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

KevinKim said:


> Do you know that another function like EASY_ENTRY, EASY_ENTRY_TTB(and so on) is existed at the same module "SM".
> Although I already transmitted their comments, I don't know what effects will be occur by these function codes.
> Did you already code these functions?


Yes, I have tried to code both functions, but doesnt seen any effects


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

*additional tip!!*



erdengurcan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have found new code for steering Wheel. When you stop the car and open the door, normally Steering Wheel is moving up. If you activate following code, the steering Wheel also will move axis length. Also I included easy entry exit driver seat that moves back when you exit.
> 
> ...


We can adjust the seat restriction offset and moving distance.
You can realease the retriction of condition for running

SM[6d] 3012 EAH_SHUTZFREIRAUM_HINTEN_SLV_PHYS 
default: 00, 64 
modifying: 00, 32(50mm) or 3C(60mm)

adjustment of seat moving distance

SM[6d] 3012 EAH_VERFAHRWEG_SLV_PHYS 
default: 00, 3C 
modifying: 00, 28(4cm)

We found these code on the germanies forum


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

KevinKim said:


> We can adjust the seat restriction offset and moving distance.
> You can realease the retriction of condition for running
> 
> SM[6d] 3012 EAH_SHUTZFREIRAUM_HINTEN_SLV_PHYS
> ...


I have understood the other codes in the above posts, but not these ones. What do these ones do?

Can you please elaborate a little on what do you mean by seat restriction offset and moving distance.

Is this the amount the seat moves back during easy exit?

Thank you.


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

gspannu said:


> I have understood the other codes in the above posts, but not these ones. What do these ones do?
> 
> Can you please elaborate a little on what do you mean by seat restriction offset and moving distance.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that I can't speak english well... 
I'll describe First code.
You already know that your seat is moving on the rail by electrical motor.
If your seat located inside of 100mm from the end of rail, Easy Entry/exit doesn't run.
I think it is for protecting passanger's knee.
We can change the restriction range by first code.
Default hex value is 0x00, 0x64.
It means retriction range to prevent running Easy Entry/exit is in 0mm~100mm from end of seat rail(back side orgin)

Second code is that when you open the door after engine off, seat will move back 60mm.
Because second code hex value is 0x3C, it will move 60mm...
If you change this value to 0x28(dec 40) or any value what you want, seat will move back just 40mm or other distance you wrote ..

This is my limitation to describe using Eng....


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

KevinKim said:


> I'm sorry that I can't speak english well...
> I'll describe First code.
> You already know that your seat is moving on the rail by electrical motor.
> If your seat located inside of 100mm from the end of rail, Easy Entry/exit doesn't run.
> ...


Thank you. Understood the codes; very well explained despite your limited English skill. Thank you, once again.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

erdengurcan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have found new code for steering Wheel. When you stop the car and open the door, normally Steering Wheel is moving up. If you activate following code, the steering Wheel also will move axis length. Also I included easy entry exit driver seat that moves back when you exit.
> 
> ...


Tried the codes this weekend.

All work except for 
SEQUENCE SELECTION:
FRM > PRIO_ACHSEN > 2

_The steering still retracts back length first, then the tilt upwards_ even though I have set the value to 2.

Th other codes for seat distance to retract also work.

My car is MY2015 F10 535 (UK build Oct 2014 manufacture).


----------



## Aftaab (Sep 6, 2014)

*Trying to Activate Easy Entry Driver Seat*

Hi,

I hope someone can help.

I am trying to Activate the Easy Entry Driver Seat on my 2014 BMW F20 but i have been unsuccessful so far. I have coded the SM2 ECU with EINAUSSTIEGSHILFE > Modus_FA_SLV, but it has no effect.

Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you have memory seat function? Actually I have no idea on f20


----------



## Aftaab (Sep 6, 2014)

erdengurcan said:


> Do you have memory seat function? Actually I have no idea on f20


Yes i have Memory Seats..


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

Aftaab said:


> Yes i have Memory Seats..


My english skill is so bad, but I want to give you some tips.

I think, your seat position is too close from back seat.
In order to protect passenger's knee, easy entry does not operate when your seat is close from back seat

Your seat is on the rail with electrical motors.
If you seat on the inside of 10 cm from end of rail, easy entry does not run.
but you can change the value what is condition of restriction.
please refer the below code.

SM[6d] 3012 EAH_SHUTZFREIRAUM_HINTEN_SLV_PHYS 
default: 00, 64(10cm)
modifying: 00, 32(50mm) or 3C(60mm) 
*this value is hex, you can change this value or whatever.

and below code is for adjustment of seat moving distance

SM[6d] 3012 EAH_VERFAHRWEG_SLV_PHYS 
default: 00, 3C 
modifying: 00, 28(4cm)
*this value is hex, you can change this value or whatever.


----------



## Aftaab (Sep 6, 2014)

KevinKim said:


> My english skill is so bad, but I want to give you some tips.
> 
> I think, your seat position is too close from back seat.
> In order to protect passenger's knee, easy entry does not operate when your seat is close from back seat
> ...


Thank You for taking time and posting this information.

I will try this soon and update on any progress.


----------



## MrTowers (Oct 27, 2012)

Aftaab said:


> Thank You for taking time and posting this information.
> 
> I will try this soon and update on any progress.


Please, let us know. I have a F30 '14 with electric seats and it would be great to use this feature.

Thanks.


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

MrTowers said:


> Please, let us know. I have a F30 '14 with electric seats and it would be great to use this feature.
> 
> Thanks.


I already applied these codes to many cars in Repulic of Korea.
It works very nicely.

In case of me... when keyoff, seat is go to backward too much(6cm)
so I adjust value to 4cm.


----------



## MrTowers (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks KevinKim, have you succeed coding this function in a F30? I just want my seat to retract when I turn the engine off.


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

MrTowers said:


> Thanks KevinKim, have you succeed coding this function in a F30? I just want my seat to retract when I turn the engine off.


F10, F30, F36 and so on...
so many cars are possible to code the easy entry.
But! your car should be updated at least 03.14 version firmware


----------



## MrTowers (Oct 27, 2012)

KevinKim said:


> F10, F30, F36 and so on...
> so many cars are possible to code the easy entry.
> But! your car should be updated at least 03.14 version firmware


Sorry for the dumb question, but what firmware is that? where can I see it?


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

MrTowers said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what firmware is that? where can I see it?


It is impossible that you update firmware yourself.
I recommend you to go BMW service center for updating firmware.

03.14 means March, 2014.
I tested below firmware version.
Mar-14 firmware, Jul-14 firmware, Nov-14 firmware

If firmware version of your car is Nov-2013, 
SM[6d] module has not MODUS_FA_SLV parameter.

For example.
My car is Mar-14 firmware 528i xdrive luxury Connected drive LCI.
It has Modus_FA_SLV parameter in the EASY ENTRY module.
However, my friend's car has not Modus_FA_SLV.
It has just Modus_FA, because his car is Nov-13 Firmware.


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

MrTowers said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what firmware is that? where can I see it?


You can see the your firmware version in the Experts Mode->VCM after connecting the car
You can find i-step menu in the VCM mode, and then click the read button.


----------



## Aftaab (Sep 6, 2014)

KevinKim said:


> It is impossible that you update firmware yourself.
> I recommend you to go BMW service center for updating firmware.
> 
> 03.14 means March, 2014.
> ...


I wouldn't recommend updating your car Firmware at this time as BMW Dealerships are using the latest Firmware which is near impossible to code as the CAFD files in the PSDzDATA version 55.0 and above have been Trimmed so FDL Coding won't be possible, only VO Coding.

I think the Latest i-Step Level is F020-15-03-500.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KevinKim said:


> It is impossible that you update firmware yourself.
> I recommend you to go BMW service center for updating firmware.
> ...


Firmware can be updated yourself by flashing ECU with E-Sys.



Aftaab said:


> I wouldn't recommend updating your car Firmware at this time as BMW Dealerships are using the latest Firmware which is near impossible to code as the CAFD files in the PSDzDATA version 55.0 and above have been Trimmed so FDL Coding won't be possible, only VO Coding.
> 
> I think the Latest i-Step Level is F020-15-03-500.


True, but can update to 54.1 without any issues.

There is no F020-15-03-500:

54.1 = F020-14-11-502
54.2 = F020-14-11-502
54.3 = F020-14-11-503
55.0 = F020-15-03-501
55.1 = F020-15-03-502


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

Aftaab said:


> I wouldn't recommend updating your car Firmware at this time as BMW Dealerships are using the latest Firmware which is near impossible to code as the CAFD files in the PSDzDATA version 55.0 and above have been Trimmed so FDL Coding won't be possible, only VO Coding.
> 
> I think the Latest i-Step Level is F020-15-03-500.


YES you are right
However we can ask them to update 11-14 firmware.
They will download firmware on the german server.
So it takes very long time ( a day)


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> firmware can be updated yourself by flashing ecu with e-sys.
> 
> 55.0 = f020-15-03-501
> 55.1 = f020-15-03-502


 omg........


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Firmware can be updated yourself by flashing ECU with E-Sys.
> 
> 55.0 = F020-15-03-501
> 55.1 = F020-15-03-502


Is it possible? OMG...
I dont know that...
Is it possible to down grade 03-15 to 11-14??
Let me know how can I get the firmware file.. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Aftaab (Sep 6, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Firmware can be updated yourself by flashing ECU with E-Sys.
> 
> True, but can update to 54.1 without any issues.
> 
> ...


Yes updating up to 54.1 should be ok but I doubt if a BMW Dealership has version 55.1 or newer that they would put 54.1 on the car instead?

My mistake on the i-Step Level Shawn. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

